# Just for the fun of it!



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sheeeee's gooona bloooooooooooooooooooow!!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, that's one big girl, I reckon she's got about 12 babes in there!


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

Believe it or not she got even bigger and gave birth 2 days later to a litter of 18...now down to 13 through natural selection. Babies are thriving and I'll post pics when they are interesting!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh wow! What a big mommy there! Congrats on all those babies


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

pretty. shes so fuzzy


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

I miscounted, I have 14 babes, all pretty standard I guess with 2 surprise PEW


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Those babies are so precious  congrats! Aw I can't get over how cute they are, mommy too


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

'swonderful when everything works out well! congrats!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they are lovely babes, sooooo cute!


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------

